# Need Help Making a Band Logo



## scottro202 (Mar 20, 2010)

So, here's what I have:

-Band name (PotatoMelon)
-Decent skills on GIMP
-Idea for logo

My idea is I want a potato, cut in half, and the inside will be like the inside of watermelon, for teh uber br00t4ls, of course 

So, if anybody can offer anything to help whatsoever, I would greatly appreciate it!! I'm having a hard time finding pictures to actually do this with. I don't want it to look like an actual photo, I want it to be "drawn", or look like it, is ya get what I mean. A "cartoon" PotatoMelon, if you will.

Any advice is welcome!!

Scotty


----------



## Evil7 (Mar 20, 2010)

any of this can be done in photoshop rather easy if one has the basics down.
Even using real photo's


----------



## scottro202 (Mar 20, 2010)

Evil7 said:


> any of this can be done in photoshop rather easy if one has the basics down.
> Even using real photo's



How so? I think GIMP's a bit simpler than photoshop. I tried using Photoshop at school, it was a lot different, and harder, from what it seems.


----------



## Evil7 (Mar 20, 2010)

I have no idea what GIMPS is.... 
Photoshop is very involved and you can try to mess around with it for a long time and get nowhere...
When you learn to Make a selection, resize images , move selections from one photo to another, and properly use layers. Tis a start... Remember tools only work on the selected Layer..
Photoshop is worth learning some basics.. even if you never get really advanced.


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 20, 2010)

GIMP is a lot simpler than photoshop, but also a hell of a lot less in-depth.

I might be able to give it a crack on Monday when I have access to CS4 again, i'll let you know.


----------



## scottro202 (Mar 22, 2010)

Cool, thanks for the suggestions guys. For those that don't know, GIMP's kinda like a freeware version of Photoshop. I can't really pay for photoshop right now, and I'm NOT "acquiring" it, so to speak.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 22, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> GIMP is a lot simpler than photoshop, but also a hell of a lot less in-depth.
> 
> I might be able to give it a crack on Monday when I have access to CS4 again, i'll let you know.



This, GIMP is such a joke to use


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 22, 2010)

Ok, i'm having a look for a pic of a potato cut in half... not having much luck  Maybe i'm not looking in the right places, but who knew


----------



## scottro202 (Mar 24, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> Ok, i'm having a look for a pic of a potato cut in half... not having much luck  Maybe i'm not looking in the right places, but who knew



Yeah, I feel like I could really get started if I could find that  

Are there any more free in-depth alternatives to Photoshop? (as in, more in depth than GIMP?)


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 24, 2010)

There might be, but i'm honestly not sure... I use photoshop


----------



## Antimatter (Mar 24, 2010)

http://wingazette.com/images/Eddie's Potatoes/EP7.jpg

Have the potato spread out like that, and have the watermelon-insides obviously as the inside. Personally, I think it would work better than just a potato cut in half, it seems more visually appealing to me.

Amazing band name by the way


----------



## Evil7 (Mar 25, 2010)

I did this in less than 5 mins.... You are welcome to use it


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 25, 2010)

^  Awesome.


----------



## Evil7 (Mar 25, 2010)

^ thanks man  ... I love Photoshop... I make my band's online flyers for shows... I need to get to work on a band logo for my band as well ....
check out this flyer i just made for our show april 17th.


----------



## scottro202 (Mar 26, 2010)

Evil7 said:


> I did this in less than 5 mins.... You are welcome to use it



Thanks man! 

My drummer actually knows a guy who may be able to do a logo for us, who did the logo for his last band. But I may use this as well, thanks so much dude!!



Demoniac said:


> ^  Awesome.



That's exactly the reaction I want when people are first exposed to this band


----------



## Evil7 (Mar 27, 2010)

no problem man! 
sorry for just pointing out how it could be done and not really helping at first..
When i go back a read, it come across as some sort of Douchbagery.


----------



## scottro202 (Mar 27, 2010)

Evil7 said:


> no problem man!
> sorry for just pointing out how it could be done and not really helping at first..
> When i go back a read, it come across as some sort of Douchbagery.



Don't sweat it man, it's all good


----------



## Marmaduke (Jun 10, 2010)

That really is an awesome band name


----------



## SargeantVomit (Jun 10, 2010)

If you're anything like me and are a drunk, you should do a booze-watermelon but with a watermelon sized potato. In fact, just get a high res photo of a potato with one of those little 1.5oz tester bottles of booze stuck in it so it looks like a huge potato.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 10, 2010)

scottro202 said:


> How so? I think GIMP's a bit simpler than photoshop. I tried using Photoshop at school, it was a lot different, and harder, from what it seems.


----------



## Soubi7string (Jun 12, 2010)

Evil7 said:


> I did this in less than 5 mins.... You are welcome to use it



I thought that was a tit cut in half for some reason


----------

